# Best factory 7mm-08 ammo



## moabxjeeper

I bought my second Savage American Classic (if you don't know about this gun, look it up - it's what I call 'the nice' Savage) earlier this year, this time in 7mm-08. I've only had the opportunity to shoot it once so far and although it shoots like a dream, I was having a hard time getting it sighted in. I guess that's my bad for having a goon at Sportsman's Warehouse mount the scope for me. I went through nearly half a box before I was on paper. I've never had that much trouble with a centerfire rifle before.

Anyway, I'm pretty close now, although still not exactly where I want to be. I was using Hornady American Whitetail 139gr ammo and I probably trust Hornady more than any other ammo maker. I've read a couple reviews from online retailers on this ammo in particular and a lot of guys seem to think their stated velocity is a bit exaggerated. Some claimed as much as 130fps difference through a 22" barrel.

I don't have a chronograph and don't plan on buying one or ever reloading, but this was the load I had planned on hunting with, partly because it's the only factory load I've found that isn't $30/box+. I've used the same ammo in my 7mm Rem Mag with good success. But I want this to be a 400 yard or so deer rifle, so a significant drop in fps is going to be detrimental to my longer range accuracy. 

I was wondering if anyone else has had experience using this ammo? And also if there's another factory load you've had good success with? This will be my first year hunting with this rifle (hopefully) so I want to make sure I'm well prepared for it. It will probably be another month or month.5 before I'm able to shoot again per the events outlined in my unfortunate previous post, but I value personal experience and would love to hear your recommendations.

P.S. I've included a picture of you reloaders reading this post after I say I'm not interested in reloading :evil:


----------



## Critter

Actually you are just going to have to shoot what you find works best for you out of your rifle. The factory ammo that works in mine might shoot all over the place in yours. 

Other than Hornady I would perhaps try some Federal Fusion but then I have never priced any of it at a store since I reload.


----------



## derekp1999

I'll be testing out the same factory Hornady American Whitetail in 139gr (Interlock SP) shortly... I'm also going to give the factory Hornady Superperformance 139gr GMX a try as well.

With reloading I've tried the 139gr & 154gr Hornady SST, 150gr Sierra Gameking, 140gr Berger VLD. I've yet to shoot the 120gr Barness TTSXs but I have them loaded. Wasn't impressed with either SSTs, the Sierra's and Berger's shot about the same, we'll see how the Barnes do.


----------



## DallanC

7mm08 is about the easiest caliber out there to reload for, find someone who reloads to make you half a box of 140gr Accubonds with H4350 powder. If they shoot good then have the person make you up half a dozen boxes and call it good.

As Critter said, Factory ammo varies per rifle so you still have to find something that works, and that can get costly. 

Generally speaking, generic Winchester ammo has always been decent in a wider variety of guns we've owned. And I've never todate, been able to beat that cheap ass Remington green box factory ammo in 7STW with reloads... ever (factory ammo went .75").

The worst factory ammo for accuracy I tried was Federal Premium w/ Nosler Partitions.

I'll say this though, find something that really works, then buy a case or two of it. Remington stopped making my 7STW ammo years ago.


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter

7mm-08 factory quality factory loads for less than $30.00 is tough. I guess I would try the Hornady stuff. If I personally had to use factory 7-08, I would also try the Nosler Trophy 140AB loads.————-SS


----------



## taxidermist

Springville Shooter said:


> 7mm-08 factory quality factory loads for less than $30.00 is tough. I guess I would try the Hornady stuff. If I personally had to use factory 7-08, I would also try the Nosler Trophy 140AB loads.-----SS


+1 I love the Hornady stuff.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

DallanC said:


> 7mm08 is about the easiest caliber out there to reload for, find someone who reloads to make you half a box of 140gr Accubonds with H4350 powder. If they shoot good then have the person make you up half a dozen boxes and call it good.
> 
> As Critter said, Factory ammo varies per rifle so you still have to find something that works, and that can get costly.
> 
> Generally speaking, generic Winchester ammo has always been decent in a wider variety of guns we've owned. And I've never todate, been able to beat that cheap ass Remington green box factory ammo in 7STW with reloads... ever (factory ammo went .75").
> 
> The worst factory ammo for accuracy I tried was Federal Premium w/ Nosler Partitions.
> 
> I'll say this though, find something that really works, then buy a case or two of it. Remington stopped making my 7STW ammo years ago.
> 
> -DallanC


This post just goes to show me how much it can vary from rifle to rifle and how every rig is so different. I have a Tikka t3x in 7mm rem mag and the Federal Premium Nosler partition 160 grainers shoots into the most beautiful tight little clusters you have ever seen. The cheap Remington Core-Lokts weren't very good out of it and the Winchester Power Points were absolutely abysmal. My rifle just seems to have expensive tastes.


----------



## Critter

You also have to remember that these are hunting rounds. It is real nice if you can get them to print inside of a dime at 100 yards but a game animal isn't the size of a dime, you have quite a bit of area to hit for a clean kill. Even if the rounds only printed a 2" group at 100 yards that only means a 4" group at 200 and a 6" group at 300 yards. Still good enough to hit the kill area of a deer and elk.


----------



## taxidermist

Critter said:


> You also have to remember that these are hunting rounds. It is real nice if you can get them to print inside of a dime at 100 yards but a game animal isn't the size of a dime, you have quite a bit of area to hit for a clean kill. Even if the rounds only printed a 2" group at 100 yards that only means a 4" group at 200 and a 6" group at 300 yards. Still good enough to hit the kill area of a deer and elk.


Hot Dang!! :grin: I guess I can shoot and kill a Elk at over 800yds. with my 6.5-06 AI. I'm .25" grouping at 200. -O,-


----------



## DallanC

taxidermist said:


> ... with my 6.5-06 AI.


Oooo interesting caliber. Tell me more!

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter

taxidermist said:


> Hot Dang!! :grin: I guess I can shoot and kill a Elk at over 800yds. with my 6.5-06 AI. I'm .25" grouping at 200. -O,-


Hot dang!! You sure could if you wanted. Assuming you are shooting a high BC 140ish bullet at around 3100 FPS with the accuracy you are claiming, an elk at 800 would be no problem. Wait for the right shot and put one right through its heart. I mean heck, the 6.5-06 AI is almost as powerful as the 280 AI and we all know what it can do.

Not sure how this pertained to the example Critter gave? But anyway, I just got done loading 50 7-08's for my daughter to practice with before an upcoming hunt. She doesn't like recoil so her load is the 120 Nosler BT at 2800. Her max range on game is 300 yards and she could hit one in the eye at that range.--SS


----------



## AF CYN

I have a Browning A Bolt in 7mm-08. It shoots well with Federal Fusion (140gr), Federal Premium Nosler partition (140gr) and Hornaday Superformance SST (139gr). The Fusions have become my "go to" ammo because they are the most accurate of the bunch, the cheapest of the bunch, and they perform well. 

That said, accuracy is going to vary from gun to gun. Good luck in your search. :smile:


----------



## moabxjeeper

AF CYN said:


> I have a Browning A Bolt in 7mm-08. It shoots well with Federal Fusion (140gr), Federal Premium Nosler partition (140gr) and Hornaday Superformance SST (139gr). The Fusions have become my "go to" ammo because they are the most accurate of the bunch, the cheapest of the bunch, and they perform well.
> 
> That said, accuracy is going to vary from gun to gun. Good luck in your search. :smile:


I keep hearing about the Federal Fusions. I tried a box of them in 30-06 years ago when they first came out and wasn't too impressed with the accuracy or results on deer. Maybe I'll have to give them another chance. Is there any one in particular you'd recommend for longer range shots? I like to keep my shots on deer within about 400 yards but if the right shot presented itself I want to feel prepared and confident to make a 500 yard shot if there's no other option.

Also, has anyone had experience with Winchester Ballistic Silver Tips or Remington Core Lokt in this caliber? Those are two I've also been curious about.


----------



## Critter

In my opinion when you start to punch out past 300 yards you really should be shooting reloads, or a custom factory round that will give you less than a 1" group at 100 yards. 

It is simple ballistics. A 1" group at 100 yards will give you a 2" group at 200 yards, 3" at 300 yards and so forth. 

It is the same with a 2" group at 100 yards, at 500 yards it opens up to 10", and that is if you can do your job of holding the rifle steady, not to mention the bullet is slowing down fast and starting to really drop. At 500 yards you are looking at a 48"+ drop with most ammo.


----------



## AF CYN

The Fusion would be a good bullet at those ranges. It is a boat tail, and they load them at good velocities. The SST would be even better because of the polymer tip and amazing velocities. I think they're leaving the barrel at 3000 fps!


----------



## derekp1999

derekp1999 said:


> I'll be testing out the same factory Hornady American Whitetail in 139gr (Interlock SP) shortly... I'm also going to give the factory Hornady Superperformance 139gr GMX a try as well.
> 
> With reloading I've tried the 139gr & 154gr Hornady SST, 150gr Sierra Gameking, 140gr Berger VLD. I've yet to shoot the 120gr Barness TTSXs but I have them loaded. Wasn't impressed with either SSTs, the Sierra's and Berger's shot about the same, we'll see how the Barnes do.


I made it out to the range last week and shot the two factory Hornady rounds... I posted my results here: http://utahbiggameodds.blogspot.com/2018/08/rifle-bullet-selection-for-2018.html

So far the handloaded 150gr Sierra GameKings have shot best but I think the GMXs may show some potential. The lead free options are really appealing. 
I'm going to give the GMXs a try on some doe/fawn pronghorn and have my son use them on an Idaho general whitetail and extra anterless whitetail doe tag.


----------



## DallanC

Dont over look the 140gr Accubond!




-DallanC


----------



## moabxjeeper

I met up with a guy yesterday who was selling 3 boxes of Federal Fusion 140gr and 1 box of Remington Core Lokt 140gr for $60 total. So I've got those plus my Hornady Whitetail 139gr to try out. Once I'm mostly healed up, I plan on getting out and shooting and see what groups the best and probably stick with it.

I am a bit confused on the ballistics for the Fusions though. When I look at Federal's website, it shows the 140gr BC as .335. That seems awfully low for a 140gr bullet. I wonder if they got that and the 120gr BC's confused, because the 120 shows .39 which is the same as the other loads I listed. The box shows a lot higher energy than the website does as well. Something strange is going on there.

Anyway, I'm also debating grabbing an elk tag this year just to take when I'm out scouting for deer. I would probably opt to take the 7mm-08 since shooting my 7 Mag off my recently plated collarbone doesn't sound very appealing. If I did end up taking that, is the ammo that I already have sufficient for elk, assuming a well placed shot and blah blah blah?


----------



## DallanC

What kind of elk? There's a big difference between Spikes and 9 year old Bulls.


-DallanC


----------



## moabxjeeper

DallanC said:


> What kind of elk? There's a big difference between Spikes and 9 year old Bulls.
> 
> -DallanC


All of the above. If I did grab a tag, it would be on an any bull unit with a cow control tag as well. The first thing with antlers would be going down.


----------



## BPturkeys

I know things have changed a little in the last few years in regards to long range shooting, but seriously, casually talking about shooting deer out much past 300 years with an off-the-shelf rifle and off-the-shelf ammo is not realistic. Moabxjeeper, that little 22" barreled 7mm-08 (great deer gun by the way) was never designed as a long range rifle. Props on you searching for the best load, and when you finally make your choice, shoot at deer that are within the capabilities of you and the rifle.


----------



## Packout

I've shot lots of elk (calves, cows, spikes, mature bulls) with a 7mm bullet (140-150gr) and they all died where I wanted them dead. Makes no difference as to size. Shoot them in the heart/lungs with a decent bullet and they die. Shoot them in the guts with a 7mm-08 or a 30-378 and they are just a gut shot elk running away.... 

In 7mm factory bullets (out of different guns), I have had excellent experience with Nosler Partitions, Accubonds, and Fusions. Never got Hornady to shoot well for me. Ok luck with Rem and Win, but Federal Premium are my go to. I don't reload because no one has let me borrow all their equipment and I am too lazy to set up my own. haha


----------



## moabxjeeper

Packout said:


> I've shot lots of elk (calves, cows, spikes, mature bulls) with a 7mm bullet (140-150gr) and they all died where I wanted them dead. Makes no difference as to size. Shoot them in the heart/lungs with a decent bullet and they die. Shoot them in the guts with a 7mm-08 or a 30-378 and they are just a gut shot elk running away....
> 
> In 7mm factory bullets (out of different guns), I have had excellent experience with Nosler Partitions, Accubonds, and Fusions. Never got Hornady to shoot well for me. Ok luck with Rem and Win, but Federal Premium are my go to. I don't reload because no one has let me borrow all their equipment and I am too lazy to set up my own. haha


Hornady has always been my go-to when I hunted with a 30-06 and also when I finally bought my own first rifle, my 7mm Rem Mag. I loved the 7mm so much I decided to go with the 7mm-08 as a deer rifle, but I'm considering taking that out for elk this year. That is my whole philosophy on everything - a well placed shot will do the job. I'm having trouble sighting in with the Hornady ammo with the new rifle though so I may try the Fusions and see how that goes.

I appreciate the conservative approach when it comes to deer hunting. Or any hunting for that matter. I am not a new deer hunter by any means. I started hunting the first year I was legally old enough to, which I believe was the year I turned 14 back then. I am now double that age and have 7 deer and 1 elk under my belt. I have yet to lose one (knock on wood) and all but 1 were single shot instant kills. The only one I had to shoot again was dead on the hoof but didn't realize it yet. Of the 7 deer I've shot, 3 of those were shot somewhere between 350-400 yards.

The only thing myself or my old man have ever used are off the shelf rifles loaded with off the shelf ammo. Don't let the high dollar marketing companies get to you trying to sell you a $3500 rifle and telling you it can do something my $700 Savage can't. Know your rifle, know yourself, know your ammo, know your limits, and great things can happen. I've done the research, I've done the shooting, I've studied the ballistics charts, and I know where I stand. Yes, I will try to get closer if at all possible, but I want to be prepared to take that deer at 400 yards if that's the only shot available to me.


----------



## moabxjeeper

Critter said:


> In my opinion when you start to punch out past 300 yards you really should be shooting reloads, or a custom factory round that will give you less than a 1" group at 100 yards.
> 
> It is simple ballistics. A 1" group at 100 yards will give you a 2" group at 200 yards, 3" at 300 yards and so forth.
> 
> It is the same with a 2" group at 100 yards, at 500 yards it opens up to 10", and that is if you can do your job of holding the rifle steady, not to mention the bullet is slowing down fast and starting to really drop. At 500 yards you are looking at a 48"+ drop with most ammo.


What happens if I'm getting those kinds of groups with factory ammo? :mrgreen:

That may be the case based on what the box or website says, but I hunt at 8000 feet on up. The box lists 2840-2860 muzzle velocity for the loads I have now. If you put those numbers into a ballistics calculator, and subtract 40 or so fps (20 fps for each inch of barrel length since most test rifles are 24" barrels), you're left with about 2800fps in my 22" barrel. Now, add in the elevation, temperature, etc, you're left with closer to 40" drop at 500 yards (with a 200 yard zero), and a good 200-300ftlbs of energy more than the box says at that range.


----------



## DallanC

moabxjeeper said:


> What happens if I'm getting those kinds of groups with factory ammo? :mrgreen:


Well if were me, I'd count my lucky stars and order up several cases of that particular ammo, of the same lot #. I've wasted alot of $$$ over the years reloading, chasing speed... chasing accuracy. Sure I've got some wildly successful loads, but alot of factory ammo was probably "good enough". Still... I count it somewhat as a hobby so the expense is more justified.

Lately, I just load up cheap plinking pistol rounds as I can do it for half what cheap factory ammo goes for.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC

Packout said:


> I don't reload because no one has let me borrow all their equipment and I am too lazy to set up my own. haha


Come over anytime. Just need the dies and whatever components you want to use. If you want to be super lazy, buy a single turret, then you adjust it once and never again. Really convenient.

https://www.amazon.com/Lee-Precision-Hole-Turret-Silver/dp/B000NOSISO

-DallanC


----------



## moabxjeeper

DallanC said:


> Well if were me, I'd count my lucky stars and order up several cases of that particular ammo, of the same lot #. I've wasted alot of $$$ over the years reloading, chasing speed... chasing accuracy. Sure I've got some wildly successful loads, but alot of factory ammo was probably "good enough". Still... I count it somewhat as a hobby so the expense is more justified.
> 
> Lately, I just load up cheap plinking pistol rounds as I can do it for half what cheap factory ammo goes for.
> 
> -DallanC


That is the unspoken truth about reloading, at least from the people I know that do it. It's a hobby. Even my FIL admitted if he didn't inherit all the reloading equipment he has from his dad, he wouldn't do it since factory stuff is so good nowadays it's not really a necessity. I've also realized that people telling me it's the only way to go are only talking to themselves to justify the time, effort and money they've put into it. :becky:


----------



## moabxjeeper

Someone tell me more about the Accubonds. I've heard a ton about that bullet but have yet to use them myself. I noticed Federal Premium just started loading factory ammo with those bullets and the ballistics are awesome. Sportsman's apparently has them for $29/box which is insane for premium ammo too.


----------



## DallanC

Accubonds: superb accuracy, great Ballistic Coefficient, stout construction, always expands. We've killed 6 elk with them now and no complaints. Really like them, cheap enough to use for alot of practice too.


-DallanC


----------



## moabxjeeper

DallanC said:


> Accubonds: superb accuracy, great Ballistic Coefficient, stout construction, always expands. We've killed 6 elk with them now and no complaints. Really like them, cheap enough to use for alot of practice too.
> 
> -DallanC


Well, I broke down and decided to buy a couple boxes of Federal Premium 140gr Accubonds from Sportsman's. At $29/box, it was too hard to pass up. The ballistics are amazing. When adjusted for typical hunting elevation, I'm showing about 1400 ft lbs of energy left.. and that's at 500 yards! That's impressive for the "little" 7mm-08.

I went back and forth for a while but ultimately decided to buy an any bull tag. I figure I have that and can also get a cow control tag for my unit. I see this hunt as mostly scouting for deer with a rifle over my shoulder since it's all in the same area.

I was planning on taking the 7mm Rem Mag for the any bull tag, and while my collarbone/shoulder are feeling MUCH better lately, the thought of shooting a magnum round off it while it's still healing isn't very appealing. I may save that for next year. That leaves me with the 7mm-08, but everything I've read lately tells me I should have no reason to worry while using that gun, especially coupled with this new ammunition. I'm a disciplined hunter and will not take a shot unless I know I can make it so I'm feeling pretty good about this choice.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

I like federal premium ammo.


----------



## Seven

moabxjeeper said:


> Well, I broke down and decided to buy a couple boxes of Federal Premium 140gr Accubonds from Sportsman's. At $29/box, it was too hard to pass up. The ballistics are amazing. When adjusted for typical hunting elevation, I'm showing about 1400 ft lbs of energy left.. and that's at 500 yards! That's impressive for the "little" .


Did you look up federals promotions. Looks like you can send in for a buck knife if you bought 2 boxes.

https://www.federalpremium.com/promotions


----------



## Needaspeed

7mm-08 works just fine on elk


----------



## moabxjeeper

Seven said:


> Did you look up federals promotions. Looks like you can send in for a buck knife if you bought 2 boxes.
> 
> https://www.federalpremium.com/promotions


I did! That was a small part of why I decided to get that particular ammo. I saw that promotion while I was researching ballistics. You can always use a good knife.



Needaspeed said:


> 7mm-08 works just fine on elk


Very nice! What ammo did you use and how far away was he?


----------



## Needaspeed

Standing broadside at 176 yards. 2 doses of 140 grain Berger vld.


----------



## moabxjeeper

I went out shooting over the weekend and was blown away by what a simple switch in ammunition can do. This was my 4th time out shooting my new gun and I honestly wasn't super happy with the results prior. But I had been using the Hornady American Whitetail ammo and was having strange things happen. Whenever I would try to adjust the scope, it just didn't feel like it was tracking like it should. And when I shot the bolt was really hard to get open. I didn't like that very much.

Fast forward to last Friday, I decided to try that Federal Premium ammo. First two shots were within about 1/2". I adjusted it couple clicks to the right and up, then fired a three shot group. The barrel was starting to get a little warm at that point but that group was 3/4". The scope tracked right where I wanted it and I didn't touch it after that.

That's the ammo I plan on using on my elk hunt this year. Everything you guys have told me about those Accubonds seems to be true. Fantastic ballistics and I don't know if I could ask for better accuracy in my new gun. I have no doubt they will take an elk down so long as I can deliver a good shot.

I also tried shooting a couple of the Federal Fusions I purchased from a guy off KSL. He sold me 4 boxes of ammo for $60 so I couldn't pass that up. 3 boxes of Fusions and 1 box of Core Lokt (which I never tried). The Fusions also shot well under a 1" group and were just a hair higher and to the right than the Accubonds.

Overall, I'm extremely pleased with this ammo. The problem with the bolt sticking completely disappeared as soon as I started using the Federal stuff. I think any deer or elk I come across this season may be in trouble. -8/-


----------



## moabxjeeper

I got an interesting e-mail from Federal regarding that ammunition. I was curious as to why they had their Accubond loads listed as recommended for "Medium Game" only. I sent the following e-mail:

I was just curious why the Federal Accubond 140gr in 7mm-08 is recommended for “Medium Game” only? It is my understanding that the Accubond is similar to the Partition which is rated for “Big Game” and the main difference is the Accubond has a ballistic tip for a higher BC.

The reason I ask is that due to a collarbone injury sustained a couple months ago, I'm unable (unwilling!) to shoot my 7mm Rem Mag and I have an elk hunt coming up in about 3 weeks. I'm opting for the 7mm-08 since it's a lighter carrying gun coupled with lighter recoil. The ballistics on the Accubonds stuck out to me and appear to be perfectly adequate for elk out to at least 400 yards. I'm just reassuring my choice is a good one.

--------

And here was their reply:

Josh

We would recommend the trophy bonded tip as the Accubond doesn’t have the best weight retention for that caliber and grain weight for that size game at that distance.


Thanks

Federal

What do you guys think of that? Federal just trying to sell their own products? I've read about PLENTY of people killing elk with Accubonds both here and elsewhere so I don't feel like my choice is a bad one.


----------



## Critter

Not really, if you look at the construction of the Accubond you will see that it is nothing like the Partition. It is more like a Speer Grand Slam, or Sierra Game King.

While it will kill a elk it isn't really designed to retain that weight needed to punch all the way through a elk but will start to come apart inside the animal. A Partition will also start to come apart but with the back half holding together it will continue to penetrate.

A Trophy Bonded Tip bullet has lead but it also has a solid copper base up close to the midpoint of the bullet. It will shed weight like the Partition but then hold together for further penetration into the animal.

https://www.nosler.com/accubond-bullet/

https://www.nosler.com/partition-bullet/

I can't come up with a link for the Trophy Bonded bullet but you can just google it to see it's construction.


----------



## Ray

I like Hornady personally but that's only because that's what my rifle shoots the best. Buy a variety of ammunition made by different manufactures, some by the same manufacturer just different grain and figure out which your rifle prefers.


----------



## moabxjeeper

Critter said:


> Not really, if you look at the construction of the Accubond you will see that it is nothing like the Partition. It is more like a Speer Grand Slam, or Sierra Game King.
> 
> While it will kill a elk it isn't really designed to retain that weight needed to punch all the way through a elk but will start to come apart inside the animal. A Partition will also start to come apart but with the back half holding together it will continue to penetrate.
> 
> A Trophy Bonded Tip bullet has lead but it also has a solid copper base up close to the midpoint of the bullet. It will shed weight like the Partition but then hold together for further penetration into the animal.
> 
> https://www.nosler.com/accubond-bullet/
> 
> https://www.nosler.com/partition-bullet/
> 
> I can't come up with a link for the Trophy Bonded bullet but you can just google it to see it's construction.


What I meant is that I know Nosler tried to make the Accubond so it would have similar terminal performance to the Partition. I know they're different in construction. It just seemed silly to me that even on their own website, Nosler recommends the Accubond for use on "deer, moose and African game" and Federal seems to think otherwise. If it can take a moose, it should take an elk without much hassle.

I'm also a fan of a bullet that expends all of its energy inside the animal. I've never quite understood the obsession with wanting to punch all the way through the animal. That's just wasted energy that gets blown into the hillside. In my book, a perfect performing bullet is one that penetrates one side of the animal, expands and causes massive tissue damage, destroys the lungs, and lodges into the hide on the far side. That means that all of the energy was used inside the animal. I've never had an animal get far when I hit them like that.

I dunno, I'm 1000% guilty of this, but I think we spend a lot of time rolling over what is "best" and what one bullet does that another might not do. I think in the process, we tend to undermine the actual killing power of a bullet. I guess that's what happens when you only get a couple weeks to hunt throughout the entire year and you're left with many, many more weeks to think about it.


----------



## Critter

I like punching holes in both sides of a animal. Small hole going in bleeds very little, big hole going out bleeds a lot. 

As for bullets, most animals don't take much to kill, but hit a large animal such as a moose or elk in the shoulder with a fragile bullet and odd are that you are going to have a long tracking job ahead of you unless you can get that second shot into him. 

As for using a Accurbond in Africa, I am a member of a African hunting forum and I have never heard anyone recommend or even talk about them. About the only bullet from Nosler that you read about there is the Partition. Swift and Barnes gets the nod for a lot of the discussion for hunting plains game. 

Back to the exit hole talk, here is a shot where you can see the exit hole on my coues deer that was shot at 420 yards with a Barnes .25 caliber 100 grain TTSX bullet. But there was no tracking needed since he dropped on the spot.


----------



## moabxjeeper

I was surprised to see the "African game" thing also but it's right there on Nosler's website. I guess they really bank on it being an all-around bullet for any type of game.

Wow, that is one hell of an exit hole! Looks like you could put your fist in there. I get wanting a good blood trail but I've yet to have to ever track one more than a few feet. I think the very first deer I shot, I shot it while it was facing straight towards me and took out the heart from the front. The bullet traveled halfway through the body and we found it on the top of the hide. That one went maybe 20-30 yards and that was by far the most tracking I've had to do.


----------



## DallanC

Critter said:


> Swift and Barnes gets the nod for a lot of the discussion for hunting plains game.


Swift A-Frames are one of the sturdiest expanding bullets on the planet. They blow right through heavy elk bone with ease.

-DallanC


----------

